# Winter Melbourne Herping (w/ pics)



## NickGeee (Aug 18, 2015)

I cannot find the Field Herping subforum or whatever so i suppose ill just throw this in here?
But anyway, here are some pics from April to about last weekend, which includes trips around my area and around Melbourne, some NSW herps, some North Vic finds, some Grampians Geckos, Some frogs from the peninsula and also some photos from a recent trip to Lake Eildon In eastern Victoria.
Hope you enjoy!
Ill start off with some pics from around mid January that I didn't post in my NSW herping thread.
A NSW endemic, a spiffing Tylers Toadlet.



Tylers Toadlet by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Another endemic (of which was my target on this trip)
Mustard Bellyyyy!



Mustard Bellied Snake by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And just a random lacey, these guys where trampling everywhere at the camping ground we where staying at.



Lace Monitor by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Moving on to some common stuff from South West Victoria...



Common Froglet by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Spent a good three hours looking for Thick Tailed Geckos, this was the only herp that turned up..



Marbled Gecko by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Some nice scenery.



Black Range Forest &amp; Farmland, Bellellen by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Wonderland, Grampians National Park by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Moving onto some common Melbourne basalt animals;



Parasuta flaggelum by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tiliqua scincoides scincoides by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Brown Snake! Finally!



Brown Snake by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Sexy Banjo frog, I like how I can see my reflection in its eye...



Pobblebonk by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Filthy Robustus...



Eastern Robust Skink by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Cheeky Whitii



Whites Skink (Liopholis Whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Whites Skink (Liopholis Whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Garden Skink, havent seen one in ages, not that im upset!



Garden Skink (Lampropholis guichenoti) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Lerista, an amazing 'sliding skink', one that i haven't seen in a while either!



Bougainville's Skink by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Tussock skinks, my mission for Delma impar have proved fruitless, but I can always see 20 of these instead..



Tussock Skink, Pseudemoia pagenstecheri by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tussock Skink, Pseudemoia pagenstecheri by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tussock Skink, Pseudemoia pagenstecheri by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Quick hour down at the peninsula revealed afew of these guys



Southern Brown Tree Frog by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Another few hours up past bendigo revealed quite afew of these Thickys!



Thick Tailed Gecko by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Thick Tailed Gecko by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Last weekend I went up to Lake Eildon to try and find some Three Toed Skinks (Well worth the drive) 



Three-toed earless skink (Hemiergis decresiensis talbingoensis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
These guys are ridiculously long, and ridiculously sexy 



Three-toed earless skink (Hemiergis decresiensis talbingoensis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And just some common froglets that are abundant everywhere lol



Common Eastern Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Common Eastern Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Gale, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Wally (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice pics Nick.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 19, 2015)

Wally said:


> Nice pics Nick.


Thanks Wally!


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 19, 2015)

Amazing shots nick! Good to see the herping threads coming back!
This is hyping me even more for my spring central desert trip!
Keep on herping,

Bredli


----------



## Trisky (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantastic post mate, well done


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 21, 2015)

Beautiful shots. You did well to find all those. What is your camera set up? What sort of flash are you using?

Also curious where you found the Thick-tails. Are your talking just north of Bendigo on hill country? Was it rocky habitat?


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 21, 2015)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Beautiful shots. You did well to find all those. What is your camera set up? What sort of flash are you using?
> 
> Also curious where you found the Thick-tails. Are your talking just north of Bendigo on hill country? Was it rocky habitat?


Thanks!
I have a canon eos 100D with a 100mm macro lens, I have two speedlites on a bracket.
yeah this was north of Bendigo, probably the spot you are thinking of, I was on the farmlands opposite trying to find parasuta nigriceps. Very rocky haha


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice shots Nick! Love the Tussock skinks, pretty awesome!


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 22, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> Nice shots Nick! Love the Tussock skinks, pretty awesome!


Thanks! Yeah they are my favourite skink


----------



## pirate_reps (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice finds! quality pictures too!!


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome pics thanks for sharing. I need to get out more and try my luck to get some great pics like that. Instead of just standing there in awe actually use the camera!!haha


----------

